# Corn hatchling tub size



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

I am breeding my pair of corns this year and was wondering what size tubs and what brand people use for their hatchlings? also how many should i get?

Im thinking ahead now as i know i will need to buy quite a few and would prefer to get a few at a time instead of having to buy them all at once. 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

I Think a lot of people just use the solid plastic livefood tubs...


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

can these be bought seperatly? i was thinking of the plastic tubs that my chinese take away comes in but didnt know if they were to small?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Spiff said:


> can these be bought seperatly? i was thinking of the plastic tubs that my chinese take away comes in but didnt know if they were to small?


you really are better using livefood tubs...pre-fitted vents and no sharp insides....go into your local reptile shop (if you are known by them it helps) but just go in and ask if they have any livefood tubs...

if you are talking about these...(http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00bMjThnfFAvrp/Take-Away-Container-750ml.jpg)
I Personaly wouldnt as they have to height to...which corn snakes dont really need but they seem happier with the size of a livefood tub...

Btw these are the tubs i am talking about http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/images/vented_tub.jpg


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> you really are better using livefood tubs...pre-fitted vents and no sharp insides....go into your local reptile shop (if you are known by them it helps) but just go in and ask if they have any livefood tubs...
> 
> if you are talking about these...(http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00bMjThnfFAvrp/Take-Away-Container-750ml.jpg)
> I Personaly wouldnt as they have to height to...which corn snakes dont really need but they seem happier with the size of a livefood tub...
> ...


 
yeah those are the ones! the live food tubs look better to be honest! i'll call in and ask on the weekend see if they have any!

Cheers


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Braplast tubs are perfect : victory: a bit bigger than cricket tubs and last a lot longer, they outgrow cricket tubs in weeks. Just make sure you put elastic bands round each end to stop them pushing it open! I made that mistake and had one escape, fortunately I found him two weeks later


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

like these: LUCKY REPTILE BRAPLAST BOXES : Shedding Hut, Love Your Reptile!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Those very ones : victory:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

Triple 8 Reptiles - Braplast Stackable Reptile Box 2.0L 245 x 185 x 50mm

: victory:


----------

